# Bowed wood



## NH3 man (Mar 25, 2012)

I cut two pieces from one pieces and one cupped a little. They are end panels for a cradle I am building. Any ideas how to straighten the cupped one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I consider cupping to be in the width of the board, not the length.

The normal way to correct one piece being cupped is to plane it flat which will reduce the thickness I am afraid.

If the board is already at final thickness, then you may need to use another board.

If the board has bowed along the length, this is normally corrected by gluing to another straight piece. If you need to use this for a panel, you may be out of luck and need to use another board.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wood moves because it wants to*



NH3 man said:


> I cut two pieces from one pieces and one cupped a little. They are end panels for a cradle I am building. Any ideas how to straighten the cupped one.



It's hard if not impossible to make it return. The way the wood was sawn from the tree determines if it will cup in the width or bow along the length. 
As was suggested it may require an different board. Even after planing and straightening the wood may still move more.

Look for the end grain to be vertical rather than in slow curved arcs. Look for straight grain on the face rather than ziz zag or scalloped patterns.


----------



## NH3 man (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I will check grain pattern.


----------

